# Classic Commercials



## Thx (Jul 3, 2015)

Remember when there were at least a few advertisers out there who would make commercials more designed to _draw the viewer in..._ almost like a little piece of art...rather than get in your face?






The commercials they run nowadays are the biggest reason I got rid of my cable, not the money saved!

*sigh* I could watch that 100 times and never get tired of it. Two seconds of "Vince from Sham-Wow" and I'm ready to scream! lol

Thx :untroubled:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 3, 2015)

Here's one I always liked. Maybe it's the music (_Rhapsody in Blue_, George Gershwin)


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2015)

Life used to be simple  ....


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 3, 2015)

"Marlboro Man" died of lung cancer.











[video]https://youtu.be/ds-3cfvVhxM[/video]


----------



## Thx (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for your contributions guys, here is another...






Thx


----------



## Thx (Jul 3, 2015)

Here is a later version of the Windsong commercial; these folks had such class!






Thx :untroubled:


----------

